# Continuously blowing air out nose



## nixietink

For the past 2 days I noticed vito has been constantly blowing air out of his nose. It is not a sneeze, but he has done that slightly more than normal. Yesterday morning he was also retching like he was going to vomit but he never attempted to.

I'm pretty sure he didn't get anything stuck in his nose because I watch him all the time when he is outdoors.

He eats great and his energy is good. Vito is also on the antibiotic cephalexin for a staph infection. 

Any ideas guys? Thanks!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Maybe Vito ingested part of a burr? Daisy did that this morning. Sometimes I think when something gets stuck or irritated at the top back of their throat, it can affect their nose. Daisy is full out sneezing though, and hacking too. 

Try some honey, or a Tums, and see if that helps? Or Mylissyk suggested a cotton ball soaked in cream to pick up anything that might be lodged in the throat area. 

I have no idea what's going on with Vito but I might try something to lubricate his throat to see if that helps. If it's something in his nose, it's probably not going to help.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sorry, sounds like a form of kennel cough. Some of the varieties of kennel cough could more appropriately be called, 
Has he been around other dogs, or to the vet's office, within the past 10 days or so?


----------



## nixietink

hotel4dogs said:


> Sorry, sounds like a form of kennel cough. Some of the varieties of kennel cough could more appropriately be called,
> Has he been around other dogs, or to the vet's office, within the past 10 days or so?


He was at the vet about 10 days ago for the staph infection. The only other dogs he was around was my neighbor's dogs. One had pneumonia and some sort of non-contagious infection but is on antibiotics. The other dogs are fine.

Looks like a trip to the vet is in order! We planned on taking a trip to the snow today...should we hold off on that?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'd probably just chill out today (pardon the pun) and go see the vet tomorrow. It does sound like a mild doggie virus of some sort.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Biscuit blows out through his nose just before he throws up. I hope Vito is alright!


----------



## vrocco1

Awwww poor Vito. It sounds like some sort of respiratory infection. If it is viral, I'm sure your vet will give him some antibiotics anyway to prevent secondary infections.

Vito probably needs lots of loving right now.


----------



## nixietink

We did decide to just chill out today. 

I noticed he only does it when we go outside (its been windy) or he gets excited.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've always found that the fastest way to cure anything is to call and make a vet appointment. As soon as you get in the car to head to the vet, the problem vanishes. 
If you call to cancel the appointment, it immediately reappears. 
Let us know how things are tomorrow!


----------



## nixietink

hotel4dogs said:


> I've always found that the fastest way to cure anything is to call and make a vet appointment. As soon as you get in the car to head to the vet, the problem vanishes.
> If you call to cancel the appointment, it immediately reappears.
> Let us know how things are tomorrow!


haha, so true! I will call in the morning for an appointment. I'll let you all know!


----------



## nixietink

Well Vito was sneezing/blowing air out MUCH less today than the previous few days, so I held off on the vet appointment. I'm going to keep a close eye on him tomorrow and make sure all is well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

sure sounds like a minor doggie virus. Two of my 3 had something similar several months ago, both my boys, about a week after I had one at a show. My female never got it. Sounded almost like they were trying to blow a small amount of snot (sorry) out of their noses, and they seemed to sneeze more than usual. In a human I would have thought it sounded like mild allergies. Cleared up in about 3 days, neither one ever coughed with it.
Glad to hear it's heading the right way!


----------



## amy22

AWWW I hope Vito is better!! Poor guy....


----------



## daisydogmom

Poor Vito!!! Could he possibly be feeling nauseous every so often from the antibiotic, maybe when his tummy is empty?  Glad he's doing a little bit better.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Penny will do this when she's over heated. Sharp, quick blows. She gets alarmed by it. Did your?


----------



## nmoores10

hi there, what was wrong with Vito after? My dog is currently doing the same
Thing and I’m curious ?

thanks 





nixietink said:


> For the past 2 days I noticed vito has been constantly blowing air out of his nose. It is not a sneeze, but he has done that slightly more than normal. Yesterday morning he was also retching like he was going to vomit but he never attempted to.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he didn't get anything stuck in his nose because I watch him all the time when he is outdoors.
> 
> He eats great and his energy is good. Vito is also on the antibiotic cephalexin for a staph infection.
> 
> Any ideas guys? Thanks!


----------



## nmoores10

Was this allergies after? Did you go to the vet? My dog is doing the same thing now  and I’m wondering what to do


QUOTE="hotel4dogs, post: 679584, member: 6487"]
sure sounds like a minor doggie virus. Two of my 3 had something similar several months ago, both my boys, about a week after I had one at a show. My female never got it. Sounded almost like they were trying to blow a small amount of snot (sorry) out of their noses, and they seemed to sneeze more than usual. In a human I would have thought it sounded like mild allergies. Cleared up in about 3 days, neither one ever coughed with it.
Glad to hear it's heading the right way!
[/QUOTE]


----------

